# “Siegfried And Brunhilde” From Act 1 Of Wagner’s “Gotterdammerung”



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

An article about the passionate scene between Siegfried and Brunhilde in act one of Wagner’s “Gotterdammerung” in which they express all the beauty of their love, after which Siegfried rides off on his new steed. It being these scenes which make this not only a great opera but one which I feel is a part of the grand culture of the human race.

“Gotterdammerung” in my opinion and that of many others is one of the greatest operas ever composed. As it is not only grand in its music but has stage works and theatrics which truly comprise the essence of what I believe can be called “grand opera”. It being of the kind which can bring out deep emotions of passion in all those who are capable of appreciating dramatic opera. 

As for “Gotterdammerung”, it is the fourth and last in Wagner’s cycle of operas called “The Ring” in which he demonstrates all the power of his bombastic style as well as extensive use of motives. For my part, I would also like to say that “Gotterdammerung” has had a great influence on me in many ways, ranging from my love of opera to my writing. It being a matter of fact that “Gotterdammerung” is the first opera to be featured in my book “New York’s Opera Society”. There being such a lovely scene at the start which I would like to describe in this article.

Gotterdammerung takes off from where the previous opera “Siegfried” in “The Ring” cycle left off. It being after its hero Siegfried, has passed the circle of fire which kept Brunhilde protected and in fact freed her, not only from her long slumber but the prison she was being kept in. Siegfried also having fallen in love with the one who in reality is his aunt. Brunhilde and Siegfried finding love and sexuality in each other’s arms for the first time, as it was to the force of their own desires that they gave in to with all their tremendous strengths. 

It is in this first scene, following a prelude that one can really feel the love that Brunhilde and Siegfried have for one another. As they like all lovers, who see not beyond each other rejoice in the act of sexuality which has clearly left them both feeling the radiance of sheer delight. This part being one to equal any in demonstrating the affections of those who are enamored as Brunhilde tells Siegfried that she feels she was not reward enough for such a great hero while Siegfried returns the compliment by claiming he feels he was still left untutored by her demonstrations of affection. As he was given so much that he does not know how to fully appreciate all the passions of a woman such as Brunhilde.

Brunhilde as one can expect is a soprano while Siegfried is a tenor. It being their aria which lends itself perfectly to allow them to utilize their powerful voices as they in the typical Wagnerian style of singing praise the act of love. Regarding a personal opinion, I would like to say that not many are the tenors who are up to singing the role of Siegfried yet for those wishing to hear this opera on DVD or CD; I suggest they try to get a version with either Placido Domingo or Siegfried Jerusalem. As it these two tenors who majestically manage to capture the grandness of this most demanding part with not only their power but the feelings they put in to their performances. 

Personally, I always feel this part with a lot of emotion. As my ideas always take me to many of the ladies I have known through out my life and it is with my dear friend, Joannuszka Slisznuszka that I wish to share this opera so that I might make it known to her; how much raw sexual energy can be found in stage drama such as Wagner. It seeming at times that Brunhilde and Siegfried are not merely singing about the sexuality they just shared but are still experiencing it while the music accents great passion which though not expressed in a fashion of sweet romance; does captivate the imagination of desire. 

It is after Brunhilde and Siegfried have completed their aria that Siegfried takes off on Brunhilde’s noble steed which she has given him in exchange for the ring, it making the owner ruler of the universe yet a curse is also sure to befall on he or she who wields so much power.

Siegfried is mad with love for Brunhilde and it is carrying such emotions for not only her but life and the world that he rides off on his new Steed, in search of adventure and what ever danger may come his way. It is also as Siegfried is triumphantly galloping down the Rhine that we hear “Siegfried's Rhine Journey” which like I stated in my book “New York’s Opera Society” is an incredibly vibrant piece. It allowing us to feel Siegfried’s strength and his fervor for life, as he makes his way through the Germanic forest with all the confidence of youth’s vitality. This part giving me the sensation that I too, like Siegfried; can accomplish all my goals. 

In conclusion, I would say that I believe that some of Wagner’s most vigorous work lies in this part which allows us to experience all the emotions of both Brunhilde and Siegfried as well as Siegfried’s journey yet all with music which in its passion does not prompt aggression yet a sensation of elation. This being what I wish to point out to my Joannuszka Slisznuszka, who more and more sees something truly amazing in opera and its stories which are far from being conventional.


----------

